
The useless text book algorithms - PretzelFisch
http://ayende.com/blog/171937/the-useless-text-book-algorithms
======
PaulHoule
1) Lots of algorithms are built into tools. For instance, a relational
database will generate an algorithm for doing the query by composing various
parts. Some vague knowledge about the algorithms can help you write better
queries, but you can do a lot of "searching" and "sorting", and when you use
prebuilt libraries you can get code where people have thought about cache
locality and all the practical issues of performance as well as the O() limit.

2) Knuth is obsolete. Learning CS from AoCP is like learning physics by
reading Newton.

~~~
xlm1717
Everyone learns physics by starting with Newton.

~~~
PaulHoule
Not reading the original though.

